# [urgent] Mangarahara cichlid



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Stumbled upon this. Would be great if you could help, spread the word.

Aquarists at ZSL London Zoo are launching an urgent worldwide appeal to find a female mate for the last remaining males of a critically endangered fish species. Read full article here.artyman:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I was thinking of posting something like this.

Thanks for taking the initiative. I hope they find some females for the species to continue.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That is ****ing sad.

VERY sad.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jun 10, 2013)

Did they contact the ACA?


----------

